# pig and water



## grams (Jul 6, 2009)

I have two containers for water and both get spilled by the pig.  What containers are others using.  Thanks:


----------



## farmy (Jul 6, 2009)

we use a waterer like this: http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...02|14604|28494?listingPage=true&Special=false

for our large pigs and small plastic kiddy pools for the little guys. 

With the large pigs water we have automatic waterers attached that help affix them to the fence.  Even with that I am totally changing the water once in the am and once about about 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## bheila (Jul 7, 2009)

I farm sat for some people who had pigs this weekend.  He uses those big rubber troughs for the weiner pigs(70lbs) and for the hogs(700lbs).  Of coarse he used much bigger troughs for the hogs.  They still tipped them over every once in a while.  The hogs didn't tip theirs over as often because they had a big mud hole I filled with water.  The weiner pigs didn't have a mud hole so they were constantly trying to walk in the trough then it would tip over.  

You can always buy a galvanized tank and bolt it to a wall.  That's what my husband used to do.


----------



## grams (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help.  Georgia Pig is a Big pot belly that is about 11 years old.


----------

